# Wasp and Bee



## carlos58 (Mar 25, 2014)

hello everyone
some recent shot of wasp and bee
Best of insects in flight Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 25, 2014)

I love these!  Especially the third one!

Sent from my SM-N900T


----------



## Braineack (Mar 25, 2014)

there's something about the way wasp's legs just dangle as the fly that i love.


----------



## baturn (Mar 25, 2014)

As always, amazing. Beautiful!


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 25, 2014)

I can't imagine what it takes to get proper focus on a wasp or bee in flight. I am quite impressed!


----------



## EDL (Mar 30, 2014)

An expensive gadget, like:  This Laser Shutter Photography Rig Freezes Insects In Flight


----------



## bribrius (Mar 30, 2014)

wow.


----------



## carlos58 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for comments


EDL said:


> An expensive gadget, like: This Laser Shutter Photography Rig Freezes Insects In Flight


I don't use nothing, only natural shots


----------



## 90foxbox (Apr 4, 2014)

These shots are great.


----------

